# Does where you live have a web site?



## Lon (Jun 21, 2016)

HERE IS WHERE I LIVED PRIOR TO MY PRESENT LOCATION.   https://www.55places.com/california/communities/sun-city-roseville?gclid=CjwKEAjwy6O7BRDzm-Tdub6ZiSASJADPNzYrn-Mpm3FrQX4HYWh16iEoqZhvpGe7MAr5OqHIGLf_AhoCWRfw_wcB



MY PRESENT LOCATION        
 


http://www.westwoodbluffs.com/fresno/westwood-bluffs/


----------



## Falcon (Jun 21, 2016)

I found mine.  Just 'Google' your location; most have web sites.

Mine is Rancho Palos Verdes, CA


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes but I am afraid to post it in case someone wants to stalk me.:nose-pick:


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 21, 2016)

Even if my area had a website, there is no way I would post anything like a web address or any other address on any web site!  

Why do you want to know, anyway?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2016)

Lon said:


> HERE IS WHERE I LIVED PRIOR TO MY PRESENT LOCATION.   https://www.55places.com/california/communities/sun-city-roseville?gclid=CjwKEAjwy6O7BRDzm-Tdub6ZiSASJADPNzYrn-Mpm3FrQX4HYWh16iEoqZhvpGe7MAr5OqHIGLf_AhoCWRfw_wcB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a really nice place Lon!  Washer and dryer in your apt.  You have everything there!


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 21, 2016)

It does look like a nice place, Lon.  I live in the boonies.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 21, 2016)

Lon said:


> HERE IS WHERE I LIVED PRIOR TO MY PRESENT LOCATION.   https://www.55places.com/california/communities/sun-city-roseville?gclid=CjwKEAjwy6O7BRDzm-Tdub6ZiSASJADPNzYrn-Mpm3FrQX4HYWh16iEoqZhvpGe7MAr5OqHIGLf_AhoCWRfw_wcB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, Lon.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 21, 2016)

*City of Charlottesville : Home*

www.[B]charlottesville[/B].org/





*Charlottesville VA Official Travel Website | Hotels, Events, Restaurants ...*

www.visit*charlottesville*.org


*The University of Virginia*

www.[B]virginia[/B].edu/




Where my daughter attended college


Need my address too?? How about my phone#??


----------



## Manatee (Jul 26, 2016)

We lived in Sun City West AZ, also a Del Webb community.  It has a web site and I believe the original Sun City also in AZ has one.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 26, 2016)

Here is a website for my peninsula and main town. 

http://www.visitcowal.co.uk/dunoon.html


----------

